# Thinking of importing



## cowchanplanted (Jun 16, 2014)

I am thinking of starting up a small import business in the Cowichan valley. I am looking to see what kind of response I can get.
I would be dealing in wild caught south american fishes.
What would you like to see brought in?

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Risky . Not
All
South American suppliers are trustworthy and there's lots
Of
Losses they will
Replace if you lose whole
Bags of fish but only when you place the next order and pay another 2 k in shipping . Then on top you will
Have ferry fees. Cargo fees, broker
Fees, taxes, hydro, etc
Etc. 
first ask yourself why are all the wholesalers in the mainland and none on the island? All costs have
To
Be
Factored into the prices. One tried in Victoria. They did two shipments and folded. 
Also serious hobbyists collect wc South American fish but not necessarily the majority of hobbyists 
There's already fantasy and Canadian aquatics who supply and do a good job at it. Might be easier to just buy from them. 
Also the island is small . Selling to
Lower mainland isn't practical or shipping to the rest of Canada with ferries .
Main reason fish are more expensive on the island. Another shipping fee on top.

Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Good advice. As a 'semi-serious' hobbyist, i would only purchase F1 or F2 fish if i could. Have had losses when purchasing wild caught fish in the past. Local bred fish is the way to go if possible.


----------



## cowchanplanted (Jun 16, 2014)

The capital and or the occasional loss would not be an issue.
If there is not much interest in WC south american fishes. What would be the best and most lucrative fishes to be bringing in? I really want to make my love of fish work for me as full time business. 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm with April. Best way is to order from Cdn Aquatics or Fantasy after they have landed the fish then have a facility so people in the Cowichan Valley can come see and buy.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

There's no such thing as lucrative in the aquarium hobby. We all do it for the love but none of us are rolling in dough! What kind of fish do you like and have room for? Where will you get them and do you have room for 10 boxes of fish? 
Some species 200. - 300 per bag. Feeding, hydro, etc all come into play in profits.


----------



## cowchanplanted (Jun 16, 2014)

April said:


> There's no such thing as lucrative in the aquarium hobby. We all do it for the love but none of us are rolling in dough! What kind of fish do you like and have room for? Where will you get them and do you have room for 10 boxes of fish?
> Some species 200. - 300 per bag. Feeding, hydro, etc all come into play in profits.


Well I am not talking hobby I am talking a business. If fish stores were all just hobby and non lucrative I don't think they would have them. As you say leasing a place hydro food it all adds up. It sounds like you are trying to make the aquarium trade sound like a bust and no one should bother. Do you not earn a living with your store front?

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

No actually I dont right now. 
Just reopened . If you can do a one man operation,
Low overhead, and do a lot of advertising , etc you may. Leases may
Be cheaper over there. 
What other stores are around you? Courtney pets! Campbell river pets? Dragons lair? If you just do fish and have nice fish I'm not saying you can't make a
Living ,, but olot
Of fish stores do
Fold and most
Banks won't take a risk on loans on fish stores . 
I'll message you though with so e start up info.



Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## cowchanplanted (Jun 16, 2014)

vdub said:


> I find it quite interesting that you have to ask this question. Most people fail in their business because they don't understand the industry they are in.


I was wondering what people on this forum would be interested in. I guess I could have made that clearer.

Most people fail in a business because they do not cater to the needs of the industry.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## cowchanplanted (Jun 16, 2014)

I find it interesting that you find the need to harass me in a thread I made to ask for advice. You have not offered me any advice only criticism and talking down my interest in a business.


Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

What april said is true. Besides fish, both Patrick and I have other things to do. Just fish alone, it is very risky and lots of work. 

If you like to purchase from us to start off, let me know. I can give you a bulk price of the type of fish you like from my stock list.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Importing takes a lot of work, capital, and time. Fish is like fashion, you have to import what is in or start the trend. Most of the time, only way to make money is to ship out of province. I would research and see what is in demand and what current suppliers are not bringing in. Its a tricky business.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

I am curious what your definition of 'harassment' is? Where in any of the posts did anyone here lay into you? Did i miss something here? As far as what i have read and seen here, is a few sponsors going outta their way to offer some advice and first hand experience.You have a business plan or idea, take to the bank or a financial institution or where you want and talk to them.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Luke78 said:


> I am curious what your definition of 'harassment' is? Where in any of the posts did anyone here lay into you? Did i miss something here? As far as what i have read and seen here, is a few sponsors going outta their way to offer some advice and first hand experience.You have a business plan or idea, take to the bank or a financial institution or where you want and talk to them.


Was a number of posts on this thread last night from a member that are no longer here, didn't see myself but would assume that they might have contained what he is referring too =)


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Experience is the best teacher.

The tuition can be very high though - : ).


----------



## cowchanplanted (Jun 16, 2014)

Luke78 said:


> I am curious what your definition of 'harassment' is? Where in any of the posts did anyone here lay into you? Did i miss something here? As far as what i have read and seen here, is a few sponsors going outta their way to offer some advice and first hand experience.You have a business plan or idea, take to the bank or a financial institution or where you want and talk to them.


There was other posts that were deleted. The poster had nothing positive to say. Only negatively commenting on every post I was making.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't think it is all negative. He is really telling you something. You can't just listen to all the sugar coated things, can you? 

You did ask what makes money for fish. Isn't it the same question people ask all the time, what stock in the market makes money, please tell me so I can start buying. There is lots of hard work behind. By the time it hits the news, it is old news. 

So I don't think the other member harass you at all. He is just telling you the truth.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well it's
Better to get disappointed earlier than later when you invested all your
Money and none coming in.
It's not a
Lucrative business. But that's not
To say I don't
Love it. If you can do it and have another
Sideline or
Job them go for it. Sell
Something everyone wants or needs with it. Ie lottery tickets. Phone cards, whstever. I sell plants.
Before I groomed
Dogs for
38 years. 


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

You can try, get a minimum start, then you may get to know what to do next. Never try never know.

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> I don't think it is all negative. He is really telling you something. You can't just listen to all the sugar coated things, can you?
> 
> You did ask what makes money for fish. Isn't it the same question people ask all the time, what stock in the market makes money, please tell me so I can start buying. There is lots of hard work behind. By the time it hits the news, it is old news.
> 
> So I don't think the other member harass you at all. He is just telling you the truth.


Well said Charles. I saw all the comments and I thought they were well written and as you said, just stated the obvious. The obvious also being that as far as I know, April is the only 'new' fish store that has opened in the lower mainland in the last year and I can think of at least 4 that have gone out of business so the numbers speak for themselves


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep. Lots closing and I also hear of lots who owe a lot of money to suppliers .. 
My shop has no employees, and my lease is low and I have income coming in monthly from my old store . 
I'm just keeping busy till retirement age .


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Just a thought - if you really want to get your feet wet and want the experience - 

Why not approach it like you are leading a Group buy? 

If the variety is interesting and pricing very competitive - there may be people willing to pay a small deposit to secure the livestock.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Most busnines I know of that have become sucessful are the ones who cary more than one line.

If you have livestock then it is only logical(hopefully)
that you would have:
Food
tanks
pumps 
filter
heaters etc

Other businesses have survied by offering set up/moving and maintaining tanks.

I wish you well and sucess


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

My advice would be to partner up with existing fish stores on the island. Perhaps you could set yourself up as a quarantine/holding facility for one or more stores? WC SAmericans often need quarantine and/or treatment for parasites before they can be sold. If you have the tank space and expertise to do that, you might be able to pay off your hobby expenses by offering the service to local stores. 

On a side note to moderators - shouldn't this thread be moved to another section of the forum?


----------

